

Show HN: Visualizing Federal Employee 2012 Salary Data - udit99
http://www.thegovernmentpaycheck.com/

======
udit99
A visualization of the 2012 Federal salary data set posted recently by
Enigma.io. I submitted recently to HN, but it didn't get much attention. I've
cleaned up a few things and added a median salary/top ten section. All the
code is on Github now.

